# Filshie clip after cesarean section



## rmaupin (Apr 6, 2011)

The code 58611 seems to be a type of permanent solution for sterilization, ie. ligation or transection. Since there is a difference in ligation and occlusion codes when these are done as a separate procedure why then would we use a single code when done after a    c-section?


----------



## preserene (Apr 6, 2011)

All female sterilization procedure ( other than laparoscopic ) done along with/during  Cesarean, would fall into the codes : cesarean code (global or alone) with + 58611- be it  Pomroy's technique, Falopes ring, clip or felshie clip- be it ligation or occlusion. The bottom line is, it is an open sterilization procedure done along with cesarean section. The code +58611 distinctly states as "when done at the time of cesarean"
The clip/ring procedures are preferred than the ligation/transection Pomroy' technique's because the reversal procedures can be undertaken easily with better effect of recanalization.
I have no problem in the selection of these codes.


----------

